# I now believe in YEC



## glorifyinggodinwv (Feb 24, 2011)

Dear Brothers and Sisters in the Faith,
I have now come to believe in Young Earth Creationism. For whatever reason, my theology seems more complete. I must say I have felt a deep sense of comfort and joy about this growth in my overall Biblical theology. The reason I am announcing this on the PB is that this new understanding is a result of the Spirit working first in Scripture and then by following the conversations and recommendations on the PB. I am thankful to the Lord Who Sanctifies, and the many learned individuals who take the time and effort to edify brothers and sisters in the faith.

(I am aware of the PCUSA issue and kindly ask that this thread not turn into discussions related to said denomination.)

Blessings,


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 24, 2011)

I was one also who was influenced by the PB to become a YEC. 

Keep up the good fight in Mingo County!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

Praise God from whom all blessings flow!


----------



## JennyG (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm very happy for you! 
When I first made that same step I can well remember the deep sense of happiness, increased reliance, completion, wholeness in faith....I don't know what to call it, but I felt as if I had barely had faith at all up to that point.
With every year that passes the YEC position becomes less odd-ball (in public perception) and more mainstream.
Back in the 80's it would have seemed impossible, certainly in Britain. Praise to God who has let us see the beginning of a turning back to his whole counsel!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

JennyG said:


> Back in the 80's it would have seemed impossible, certainly in Britain.



Really? I must be living under a theological rock. YEC was a given when I was growing up. I thought OEC was something that was becoming more popular now, not loosing popularity.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## JennyG (Feb 24, 2011)

It's true I was in a secular University milieu, but my feeling is that it was much the same everywhere in this land of Darwin and dawkins.
Even to hint that you understood the OT literally was to invite utter incredulity, and probably even more of embarrassment. My car stickers still get that reaction on the whole, when they get a reaction at all...
mockery you don't tend to get, because as a rule the British are too polite to mock the intellectually challenged.
YEC-ism is just beginning to make its way now, but I live in the sticks, so it will probably take much longer here


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

Good to know.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 24, 2011)

Praise God, Chris! I'm thrilled for you. =)


----------



## lynnie (Feb 24, 2011)

Praise be to God, thanks for a wonderful post, and if you didn't see this yet, enjoy!

NC State Paleontologist Discovers Soft Tissue In Dinosaur Bones


----------



## JennyG (Feb 24, 2011)

lynnie said:


> Praise be to God, thanks for a wonderful post, and if you didn't see this yet, enjoy!
> 
> NC State Paleontologist Discovers Soft Tissue In Dinosaur Bones



my mouth is hanging open. :-O
do evolutionists read that and* still* believe the fossils can be millions of years old..?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 24, 2011)

Scientific paradigms are not abandoned wholesale, even if the face of evidence like this. Instead, the paradigm is slowly modified to accommodate the new data, but that does not mean they are willing to abandon the foundation.

You will also notice that the story is almost 6 years old. Here is an Answers in Genesis article from the following year that details some of the scrambling that took place to try to explain this event: The scrambling continues

Here is also an interesting article from a non-Christian source: Schweitzer's Dangerous Discovery | Dinosaurs | DISCOVER Magazine

The scientist who discovered the tissue, incidentally, claims to be an "evangelical Christian" (though she is a theistic evolutionist), which automatically makes her research suspect in the scientific community. To her credit, though she did have this to say:



> "If God is who He says He is, He doesn't need us to twist and contort scientific data," she says. "The thing that's most important to God is our faith. Therefore, He's not going to allow Himself to be proven by scientific methodologies."



That last statement is not quite correct (a false bifurcation of "faith" and "reason"), but at least she speaks for letting the data speak for itself, although she has not accounted for how her presuppositions are affecting the way she winds up viewing the data in the end.


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Feb 24, 2011)

JennyG said:


> lynnie said:
> 
> 
> > Praise be to God, thanks for a wonderful post, and if you didn't see this yet, enjoy!
> ...



You have to be careful with scientific reports in the popular press. Often times, the follow-up science that calls the original discovery into question isn't as exciting or news-worthy and hence doesn't cause the same stir.

Here's a link to an article that explains how the original report of dinosaur blood is being challenged by more recent work:

Probably Just Biofilm


----------



## Damon Rambo (Feb 24, 2011)

**



ericfromcowtown said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > lynnie said:
> ...


 
Actually the science still says it was soft dinosaur tissue. From Harvard researchers:

"First, collagen protein sequence data is not a bacterial product, but "*colleagues at Harvard successfully sequenced the dinosaur protein that Schweitzer had extracted from the tissue, identifying the amino acids and confirming that the material from the T. rex was collagen.* 'From a paleo standpoint, sequence data really is the nail in the coffin that confirms the preservation of these tissues,' Schweitzer says."

There is really no arguing with that... YEC wins again; thanks to Harvard, no less. 

Dinosaur Soft Tissue: Biofilm or Blood Vessels?

BTW, to the OP: great to hear it, brother. I made this same move a little less than a decade ago, and you are right; it is so nice not having to explain things away.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your responses. Since many in society would judge my new beliefs in a negative sense, it is encouraging to read the responses on the PB.

Thank you.


----------

